# Romagnoli: è fatta! Galliani:"Al Milan al 99,8%".



## admin (9 Agosto 2015)

Alessio Romagnoli è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. La conferma arriva direttamente da Adriano Galliani, dopo l'incontro con Walter Sabatini a Forte dei Marmi.

Intercettato da Sportmediaset, l'AD rossonero ha affermato:"Per Romagnoli al Milan è fatta al 99,8%".

Si attende l'annuncio ufficiale.

Sky: la cifra che filtra è 25 milioni di euro + 5 di bonus.


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. La conferma arriva direttamente da Adriano Galliani, dopo l'incontro con Walter Sabatini a Forte dei Marmi.
> 
> Intercettato da Sportmediaset, l'AD rossonero ha affermato:"Per Romagnoli al Milan è fatta al 99,8%".
> 
> Si attende l'annuncio ufficiale.



altro che trono di spade... sabatini tra bertolacci e romagnoli lo ha rigirato come un calzino


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

La Roma ci perde tantissimo per il futuro. Ma se con quei 25+Bonus va a riprendersi Benatia è una bella pernacchia destinazione Milano.


----------



## George Weah (9 Agosto 2015)

Finalmente soldoni investiti per giovani. Io sono contento, adesso vediamo sia lui che Bertolacci prima di dare facili giudizi definitivi.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Agosto 2015)

Penso sia il miglior colpo di quest'anno. Uno dei difensori più promettenti in circolazione.


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

Tocca sperare diventi forte ma forte forte da andare all'Europeo da titolare per distacco.
Ma non basta.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Penso sia il miglior colpo di quest'anno. Uno dei difensori più promettenti in circolazione.



Sicuramente il più promettente difensore italiano. Rugani gli è inferiore, ma giocando nella Juventus ha più risonanza mediatica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. La conferma arriva direttamente da Adriano Galliani, dopo l'incontro con Walter Sabatini a Forte dei Marmi.
> 
> Intercettato da Sportmediaset, l'AD rossonero ha affermato:"Per Romagnoli al Milan è fatta al 99,8%".
> 
> Si attende l'annuncio ufficiale.



Finalmente sono contenta anche se la cifra è veramente alta e dare soldi ad altre squadre italiane per rafforzarsi sono sempre un pò contraria.


----------



## eldero (9 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Finalmente sono contenta anche se la cifra è veramente alta e dare soldi ad altre squadre italiane per rafforzarsi sono sempre un pò contraria.



Se rispetta le promesse e quanto visto ad oggi sicuramente ripagherà l'investimento... Soldi ben spesi, anche perche che alternative avremmo avuto a meno?


----------



## diavolo (9 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe il migliore della nostra rosa nell'impostare il gioco


----------



## Julian Ross (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La Roma ci perde tantissimo per il futuro. Ma se con quei 25+Bonus va a riprendersi Benatia è una bella pernacchia destinazione Milano.



La Roma con i nostri soldi rientra della spesa di Dzeko, non li spenderà mai per Benatia.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. La conferma arriva direttamente da Adriano Galliani, dopo l'incontro con Walter Sabatini a Forte dei Marmi.
> 
> Intercettato da Sportmediaset, l'AD rossonero ha affermato:"Per Romagnoli al Milan è fatta al 99,8%".
> 
> ...



Speriamo di aver indovinato il futuro pilastro della difesa. Ma già oggi il ragazzo è praticamente il miglior elemento di un reparto disastrato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alessio Romagnoli è praticamente un giocatore del Milan. La conferma arriva direttamente da Adriano Galliani, dopo l'incontro con Walter Sabatini a Forte dei Marmi.
> 
> Intercettato da Sportmediaset, l'AD rossonero ha affermato:"Per Romagnoli al Milan è fatta al 99,8%".
> 
> ...



Abbiamo comprato un fenomeno, sono al settimo cielo


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Abbiamo comprato un fenomeno, sono al settimo cielo



Sì ma non farti sentire troppo. Siamo solo io e te a crederlo come tale. Per molti si è speso troppo


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sì ma non farti sentire troppo. Siamo solo io e te a crederlo come tale. Per molti si è speso troppo



Solo perché lo abbiamo preso noi


----------



## accadde_domani (9 Agosto 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> La Roma con i nostri soldi rientra della spesa di Dzeko, non li spenderà mai per Benatia.


Benatia non arriva perchè non ci sono i presupposti ma Dzeko non c'entra nulla. I soldi di Romagnoli andranno in terzini e nel sostituto. Se si fanno i conti seriamente, con gli ammortamenti, le formule di pagamento e tutto, il mercato della Roma prima della cessione di Romagnoli va a bilancio 2016 in positivo di pochi milioni (vanno inseriti anche i colpi minori, come Viviani a 5 milioni), con Romagnoli a 30 siamo a +32-33. Ci sono ancora margini di spesa, considerando che l'anno scorso finimmo a -18 e quest'anno la situazione è migliorata per via dell'aumento del market pool, dei diritti TV italiani e del merchandising.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2015)

Affare, per modo di dire, che non mi esalta per niente, ma vabè. A questo punto va bene così. Anche perchè c'è poco tempo e ci sarebbero troppe cose ancora da sistemare.


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

accadde_domani ha scritto:


> Benatia non arriva perchè non ci sono i presupposti ma Dzeko non c'entra nulla. I soldi di Romagnoli andranno in terzini e nel sostituto. Se si fanno i conti seriamente, con gli ammortamenti, le formule di pagamento e tutto, il mercato della Roma prima della cessione di Romagnoli va a bilancio 2016 in positivo di pochi milioni (vanno inseriti anche i colpi minori, come Viviani a 5 milioni), con Romagnoli a 30 siamo a +32-33. Ci sono ancora margini di spesa, considerando che l'anno scorso finimmo a -18 e quest'anno la situazione è migliorata per via dell'aumento del market pool, dei diritti TV italiani e del merchandising.



E c'è da considerare anche il fatto che la Lazio non superi i preliminari, in tal caso il premio qualfiicazione verrebbe ripartito tra Roma e Juventus, dunque altri soldi.


----------



## joecole (9 Agosto 2015)

Io son contento dell'arrivo di Romagnoli.
Dopo 3 anni di mercato a 0 euro lamentarsi perché si prende uno dei difensori giovani più promettenti pagando la Roma significa lamentarsi sempre e per tutto.... se non si spende è perché non si spende, se si spende è perché si spende.
Se a qualcuno Romagnoli non piace la critica ci sta ma è a livello tecnico se riguarda invece solo i soldi dati alla Roma allora si meritano i Bocchetti a vita.


----------



## Doctore (9 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Io son contento dell'arrivo di Romagnoli.
> Dopo 3 anni di mercato a 0 euro lamentarsi perché si prende uno dei difensori giovani più promettenti pagando la Roma significa lamentarsi sempre e per tutto.... se non si spende è perché non si spende, se si spende è perché si spende.
> Se a qualcuno Romagnoli non piace la critica ci sta ma è a livello tecnico se riguarda invece solo i soldi dati alla Roma allora si meritano i Bocchetti a vita.



Premetto che sono contento dell arrivo di romagnoli ma passare dal non spendere allo spendere male...Non c'e mai una via di mezzo.
Chiedo semplicemente le dimissioni di galliani...mica la luna


----------



## markjordan (9 Agosto 2015)

se e' anche bravo ad impostare e' un copaccio , lui imposta de jong copre , un 532 352


----------



## joecole (9 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono contento dell arrivo di romagnoli ma passare dal non spendere allo spendere male...Non c'e mai una via di mezzo.
> Chiedo semplicemente le dimissioni di galliani...mica la luna



Io penso che non dovrebbe essere Galliani a scegliere chi prendere ma dovrebbe esserci un vero DS e poi Galliani che va a trattare.
Riguardo Romagnoli mi chiedo: qualunque altra squadra che lo avesse voluto avrebbe speso meno?
Il Napoli di milioni ne aveva offerti 30!!!!!


----------



## diavolo (9 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Io penso che non dovrebbe essere Galliani a scegliere chi prendere ma dovrebbe esserci un vero DS e poi Galliani che va a trattare.
> Riguardo Romagnoli mi chiedo: qualunque altra squadra che lo avesse voluto avrebbe speso meno?
> Il Napoli di milioni ne aveva offerti 30!!!!!


Il Napoli aveva offerto 23+5


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Agosto 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> se e' anche bravo ad impostare e' un copaccio , lui imposta de jong copre , un 532 352



Vabbè ma è un difensore, non scordiamolo, il regista serve lo stesso


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Io son contento dell'arrivo di Romagnoli.
> Dopo 3 anni di mercato a 0 euro lamentarsi perché si prende uno dei difensori giovani più promettenti pagando la Roma significa lamentarsi sempre e per tutto.... se non si spende è perché non si spende, se si spende è perché si spende.
> Se a qualcuno Romagnoli non piace la critica ci sta ma è a livello tecnico se riguarda invece solo i soldi dati alla Roma allora si meritano i Bocchetti a vita.



.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*


----------



## joecole (9 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2183]joecole[/MENTION] non

non devi copiancollare da altri siti. Copiancolla = ban.


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*



alla fine gli abbiamo sganciato 30 tondi tondi  di sicuro però sono i soldi spesi nel modo migliore se proprio dovevamo spenderli. Il problema, ripeto, sono stati i 20 mln precedenti di bertolacci di cui ancora non me ne capacito


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*



bonus in caso di CL...? O più facili, quindi in caso di EL? Vediamo se lo chiariscono. 

Peppe di Stefano dice che alcuni sono facili e altri difficili. Forse hanno fatto 3 in caso di CL e 2 in caso di EL.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*



alleluja, che parto. 

speriamo che si inserisca subito senza problemi. 
purtroppo però ci mancano ancora troppi tasselli per completare la squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Agosto 2015)

Sono molto contento. MA anche a questo giro a cosa è servita la lunga trattativa?! Abbiamo pagato la cifra che non volevamo pagare un mese fa. È questo che mi lasvia basito.. Non la spuntiamo su nessuna trattativa... A pagare la cifra chiesta son buono pure io.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento. MA anche a questo giro a cosa è servita la lunga trattativa?! Abbiamo pagato la cifra che non volevamo pagare un mese fa. È questo che mi lasvia basito.. Non la spuntiamo su nessuna trattativa... A pagare la cifra chiesta son buono pure io.



La differenza è il closing con Bee, l'accordo probabilmente c'era già


----------



## eldero (9 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Sono molto contento. MA anche a questo giro a cosa è servita la lunga trattativa?! Abbiamo pagato la cifra che non volevamo pagare un mese fa. È questo che mi lasvia basito.. Non la spuntiamo su nessuna trattativa... A pagare la cifra chiesta son buono pure io.


Probabilmente hanno provato ad abbassare il prezzo sperando servissero soldi immediati per Dzeko...è stato bravo sabatino a resistere


----------



## numero 3 (9 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono contento dell arrivo di romagnoli ma passare dal non spendere allo spendere male...Non c'e mai una via di mezzo.
> Chiedo semplicemente le dimissioni di galliani...mica la luna


Ma sono soldi tuoi?
Sembra che con i soldi x Bertolacci Bacca Romagnoli etc etc non potete più andare alla coop a fare la spesa.!!!


----------



## devils milano (9 Agosto 2015)

colpaccio per la difesa !!! quindi i soldi ci sono e anche tanti...ora sotto col centrocampo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (9 Agosto 2015)

"non ci spostiamo di un euro" cit

1 mese per poi pagare i 30 milioni che chiedevano dall'inizio...a volte mi chiedo come faccia a girare senza scorta il pelato...a Roma o Napoli dovrebbe girare col carro armato...


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Agosto 2015)

accordo che c'era da tempo ma la roma doveva prima chiudere dzeko e l'egiziano per far digerire alla piazza la cessione di romagnoli.


----------



## O Animal (9 Agosto 2015)

Dai che abbiamo preso il miglior difensore della Samp e il miglior centrocampista del Genoa.. Adesso il sesto posto non c'è lo toglie nessuno... Ah no l'Inter ha investito decisamente meglio... Vabbè dai da decimi a settimi è un bel passo in avanti...


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Agosto 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Ma sono soldi tuoi?
> Sembra che con i soldi x Bertolacci Bacca Romagnoli etc etc non potete più andare alla coop a fare la spesa.!!!


Ancora con questo discorso, mamma mia che bello vivere nel mondo della Pimpa


----------



## Renegade (9 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Dai che abbiamo preso il miglior difensore della Samp e il miglior centrocampista del Genoa.. Adesso il sesto posto non c'è lo toglie nessuno... Ah no l'Inter ha investito decisamente meglio... Vabbè dai da decimi a settimi è un bel passo in avanti...



Su Romagnoli non sono d'accordo. Su Bertolacci concordo con te al 100%.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Agosto 2015)

Bene così. Ottimo giovane.


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*



E bravo Galliani, ha fatto il fenomeno per un mese cercando di non pagare quei 3 mln in più di bonus e gli ha comunque sganciato 30 bei milionazzi, oltre al fatto che ha perso tempo in questo mese tra Ibra arriva-non arrivah, per Romagnoli ha chiuso ora un affare che avrebbe dovuto chiudere l'8 luglio per poi sondare il mercato dei centrocampisti necessari e di livello, ora non so cosa possa fare in 2 settimane, di certo c'è che troverà un modo per riprendersi Boateng e chiudere il mercato con Soriano.


----------



## Kaw (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: per Romagnoli il Milan verserà alla Roma 25 milioni di euro più 5 di bonus. Le società, in questi minuti, stanno scambiano i documenti. Nelle prossime ore Romagnoli arriverà a Milano.*


Alla fine Sabatini si è preso ciò che voleva...
Speriamo il giocatore dimostri di valere quei soldi, ma il mercato non può considerarsi chiuso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> Io penso che non dovrebbe essere Galliani a scegliere chi prendere ma dovrebbe esserci un vero DS e poi Galliani che va a trattare.
> Riguardo Romagnoli mi chiedo: qualunque altra squadra che lo avesse voluto avrebbe speso meno?
> Il Napoli di milioni ne aveva offerti 30!!!!!



galliani deve andare solo in pensione , non è mai stato bravo a trattare ha sempre pagato a caro prezzo i giocatori e ha sempre firmato contratti fuori mercato


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E bravo Galliani, ha fatto il fenomeno per un mese cercando di non pagare quei 3 mln in più di bonus e gli ha comunque sganciato 30 bei milionazzi, oltre al fatto che ha perso tempo in questo mese tra Ibra arriva-non arrivah, per Romagnoli ha chiuso ora un affare che avrebbe dovuto chiudere l'8 luglio per poi sondare il mercato dei centrocampisti necessari e di livello, ora non so cosa possa fare in 2 settimane, di certo c'è che troverà un modo per riprendersi Boateng e chiudere il mercato con Soriano.



E adesso via Paletta a 2 milioni, tanto perchè ci piace fare beneficenza


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2015)

*Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan. 

Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *


----------



## markjordan (9 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E bravo Galliani, ha fatto il fenomeno per un mese cercando di non pagare quei 3 mln in più di bonus e gli ha comunque sganciato 30 bei milionazzi, oltre al fatto che ha perso tempo in questo mese tra Ibra arriva-non arrivah, per Romagnoli ha chiuso ora un affare che avrebbe dovuto chiudere l'8 luglio per poi sondare il mercato dei centrocampisti necessari e di livello, ora non so cosa possa fare in 2 settimane, di certo c'è che troverà un modo per riprendersi Boateng e chiudere il mercato con Soriano.


magari pagassimo 30
vorrebbe dire scudetto (bonus difficilissimo)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *



http://www.milanworld.net/alessio-romagnoli-vt30914.html#post783809


----------



## patriots88 (9 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E bravo Galliani, ha fatto il fenomeno per un mese cercando di non pagare quei 3 mln in più di bonus e gli ha comunque sganciato 30 bei milionazzi, oltre al fatto che ha perso tempo in questo mese tra Ibra arriva-non arrivah, per Romagnoli ha chiuso ora un affare che avrebbe dovuto chiudere l'8 luglio per poi sondare il mercato dei centrocampisti necessari e di livello, ora non so cosa possa fare in 2 settimane, di certo c'è che troverà un modo per riprendersi Boateng e chiudere il mercato con Soriano.



Galliani non ha sprecato nulla in questo caso.
Abbiamo dovuto aspettare i tempi della Roma. E la Roma cedeva Romagnoli solo dopo aver acquistato Dzeko e Salah.


----------



## Heaven (9 Agosto 2015)

Gran colpo

Galliani alla fine non è riuscito a farsi fare manco 1€ di sconto, per una riserva che tra l'altro ormai non volevano più i tifosi a Roma perché aveva fatto capire di volersene andare..


----------



## Fabregas (9 Agosto 2015)

Un acquisto importante e intelligente. Bene così.
Speriamo continuino l'opera con il centrocampo


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2015)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Galliani non ha sprecato nulla in questo caso.
> Abbiamo dovuto aspettare i tempi della Roma. E la Roma cedeva Romagnoli solo dopo aver acquistato Dzeko e Salah.



Se queste sono le cifre si sarebbe potuto anticipare il tutto soprattutto considerando che noi rispetto alla Roma abbiamo bisogno di almeno altri 4 giocatori come minimo, gli davi quei soldi e ti buttavi sul cc, in questo modo secondo me si è parlato solo di Romagnoli che era probabilmente già promesso a noi un mese fa e di poco altro, ora abbiamo Romagnoli ma con tutti i giocatori che dobbiamo prendere forse era il caso di anticipare qualche acquisto a luglio,ora la vedo difficile che si possa fare un mercato di buon livello in 20 giorni, considerando che per chiudere un giocatore ci mettiamo una settimana.
Spero che da domani si possa avere qualcosa di più chiaro sul fronte centrocampo, ora come ora se spendiamo 30 mln per Romagnoli e facciamo poco altro questo acquisto perde di valore secondo me, abbiamo fatto un buon colpo in difesa e 0 dove eravamo messi peggio.
Così come non ha senso l'acquisto di Bertolacci senza un giocatore di qualità a giostrare il centrocampo.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2015)

*Sabatini:"Abbiamo un accordo con il Milan per Romagnoli. L'operazione verrà formalizzata domani. Ho detto al giocatore di mettersi a disposizione del Milan".*


----------



## Victorss (9 Agosto 2015)

Bene. Se vale solo la metà di quanto dicono tutti gli esperti di calcio abbiamo preso un ottimo difensore.
La Roma voleva 30 Milioni tondi senza bonus. Alla fine ci si è trovati a 25 + 5 di bonus. Chi se ne frega, questo lo inserivano in molti all'inizio del calciomercato nei "dream team" come sogno irraggiungibile perchè tanto la Roma non lo vendeva.
Ora ci serve disperatamente un centrocampista di livello, un Witsel o un Gundogan..niente Soriano niente Boateng niente Maher.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

*Sabatini conferma a Sky Sport: "Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo su questo ragazzo che andrà formalizzato domani credo con soddisfazione reciproca di tutte le parti coinvolte. Chiederemo all'Under 21 di dispensarlo dalla convocazione. Ho salutato Romagnoli dicendogli di mettersi a disposizione del Milan". Anche Galliani conferma: "L'accordo per Romagnoli è concluso. La Roma è quotata in borsa. Siamo tutti soddisfatti. Non risponderà alla chiamata dell'U21". Possibile esordio già nel trofeo TIM?*


----------



## danyrossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

Bene cosi adesso sotto con il centrocampista !


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *



Sono contenta. Ora come ora siamo messi male, perciò di quanto abbiano speso me ne frega poco.Mi dà un po' fastidio avere finanziato una squadra italiana, quello sì, ma pazienza. Se Romagnoli ripagherà le attese sarà un investimento ottimo.


----------



## URABALO (9 Agosto 2015)

Questo è il primo grande colpo del Milan che verrà.
Inutile mangiarsi il fegato perché non siamo riusciti a costruire una squadra competitiva per lo scudetto,non siamo nella situazione ideale per poter ambire a quei giocatori in grado di farti svoltare nell'immediato.
L'importante è che i soldi promessi sono usciti fuori,questo in prospettiva vuol dire molto,siamo tornati a pensare in grande e anno dopo anno ogni cosa ci riuscirà più facile.

Intanto ci portiamo a casa Romagnoli,un giocatore che a me piace tantissimo,e che rispetto agli attuali difensori che abbiamo in squadra è molto più pulito e fa della continuità il suo marchio di fabbrica pur essendo così giovane.
Quando hai un difensore con questa qualità tutto il reparto ne trae beneficio.
Non saprei dire chi è meglio tra lui e Rugani,l'ex doriano è un anno più giovane,a questa età un anno in meno può voler dire maggior margine di crescita.
Comunque a mio modo di vedere Romagnoli è il primo vero e grande acquisto di un Milan che si spera entro pochi anni possa tornare ad essere quel Milan che conoscevano e temevano tutti nel mondo.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Agosto 2015)

Superiamo prenda le orme di Sandrino.


----------



## Dany20 (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sabatini conferma a Sky Sport: "Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo su questo ragazzo che andrà formalizzato domani credo con soddisfazione reciproca di tutte le parti coinvolte. Chiederemo all'Under 21 di dispensarlo dalla convocazione. Ho salutato Romagnoli dicendogli di mettersi a disposizione del Milan". Anche Galliani conferma: "L'accordo per Romagnoli è concluso. La Roma è quotata in borsa. Siamo tutti soddisfatti. Non risponderà alla chiamata dell'U21". Possibile esordio già nel trofeo TIM?*


.


----------



## TheZio (9 Agosto 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo grande colpo del Milan che verrà.
> Inutile mangiarsi il fegato perché non siamo riusciti a costruire una squadra competitiva per lo scudetto,non siamo nella situazione ideale per poter ambire a quei giocatori in grado di farti svoltare nell'immediato.
> L'importante è che i soldi promessi sono usciti fuori,questo in prospettiva vuol dire molto,siamo tornati a pensare in grande e anno dopo anno ogni cosa ci riuscirà più facile.
> 
> ...



Quotone! Con l aggiunta che anche Mauri è un acquisto del genere!


----------



## Schism75 (9 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Bene cosi adesso sotto con il centrocampista !



Mercato chiuso siamo apposto così.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Agosto 2015)

Voi dite che prenderà il 13? O aspetterà un anno con un altro numero?
Si sanno le cifre dell'ingaggio?

Ad oggi in cartellini,al netto delle cessioni(7 Rami e 2 ElSha)sono stati spesi 74 milioni più 5 milioni di bonus che sono di Romagnoli . Aspettando i 15-16 per Elsha. 
Io dico che un grande acquisto a centrocampo e quindi intendo almeno 25-30 milioni è d'obbligo. Poi a gennaio,con il closing effettuato potrà arrivare qualcun'altro magari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sabatini conferma a Sky Sport: "Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo su questo ragazzo che andrà formalizzato domani credo con soddisfazione reciproca di tutte le parti coinvolte. Chiederemo all'Under 21 di dispensarlo dalla convocazione. Ho salutato Romagnoli dicendogli di mettersi a disposizione del Milan". Anche Galliani conferma: "L'accordo per Romagnoli è concluso. La Roma è quotata in borsa. Siamo tutti soddisfatti. Non risponderà alla chiamata dell'U21". Possibile esordio già nel trofeo TIM?*


Ottimo che non vada con l'under


Anche perché non c'entra nulla con l'under questo



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voi dite che prenderà il 13? O aspetterà un anno con un altro numero?



Avrei puntato sul 15 ma l'ha preso Ely, quindi 13 o 14

Sperando non faccia scelte maledette tipo 46 o 95


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## eldero (9 Agosto 2015)

URABALO ha scritto:


> Questo è il primo grande colpo del Milan che verrà.
> Inutile mangiarsi il fegato perché non siamo riusciti a costruire una squadra competitiva per lo scudetto,non siamo nella situazione ideale per poter ambire a quei giocatori in grado di farti svoltare nell'immediato.
> L'importante è che i soldi promessi sono usciti fuori,questo in prospettiva vuol dire molto,siamo tornati a pensare in grande e anno dopo anno ogni cosa ci riuscirà più facile.
> 
> ...



Concordo, non possiamo pensare di passare al volo da un decimo posto allo scudetto. Ragionando in prospettiva è un acquisto importante che denota un cambio di rotta e un tentativo di investire sul futuro. Idem bertolacci. Diamo tempo ai ragazzi, evitiamo critiche e fischi precoci e magari tra qualche anno torneremo protagonisti.


----------



## TheZio (9 Agosto 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Voi dite che prenderà il 13? O aspetterà un anno con un altro numero?



Alla Samp aveva il 5, ma qua ce l ha Barbie... Secondo me sarà 13, ma basta che non prenda numeri strambi tipo il 95


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sabatini conferma a Sky Sport: "Abbiamo raggiunto un accordo su questo ragazzo che andrà formalizzato domani credo con soddisfazione reciproca di tutte le parti coinvolte. Chiederemo all'Under 21 di dispensarlo dalla convocazione. Ho salutato Romagnoli dicendogli di mettersi a disposizione del Milan". Anche Galliani conferma: "L'accordo per Romagnoli è concluso. La Roma è quotata in borsa. Siamo tutti soddisfatti. Non risponderà alla chiamata dell'U21". Possibile esordio già nel trofeo TIM?*


----------



## TheZio (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



Dico una cosa fuori ot:
Secondo me tutta sta mediaticità delle nostre trattative è un preciso accordo Berlusca-Murdoch, così le loro tv fanno super speciali e dirette con ascolti che altrimenti si sognerebbero. Chiuso ot.


----------



## folletto (9 Agosto 2015)

99,8% 99,9% 0,01% ma questo non può proprio fare a meno di rendersi ridicolo in questo modo oltre a fare più danni di una nuvola di cavallette?


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Agosto 2015)

ottimo acquisto, adesso manca solo Ibra


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Agosto 2015)

Sono molto molto contento, dopo anni abbiamo fatto un adquisto con una certa programazione, e tutto ovviamente grazie a Sinisa


----------



## The P (9 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il più promettente difensore italiano. Rugani gli è inferiore, ma giocando nella Juventus ha più risonanza mediatica.



Rugani con la Juve non ha mai visto il campo come Romagnoli alla Roma, ma che sia meno forte di Romagnoli lo dicono solo i milanisti. Rugani è sempre stato considerato il futuro della nazionale insieme a Goldaniga, poi se Romagnoli diventa più forte buon per noi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Agosto 2015)

Rimango veramente perplesso per come Galliani sta gestendo i soldi...


----------



## Davidinho22 (9 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


>



piccolo OT

min 1:16 "sicuro non vuoi fermarti a cena??" il nostro gastronauta   
ovviamente Sabatini declina e corre a Roma precisando che il mercato della Roma è tutt'altro che finito  e quello pensa a mangiare


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Rugani con la Juve non ha mai visto il campo come Romagnoli alla Roma, ma che sia meno forte di Romagnoli lo dicono solo i milanisti. Rugani è sempre stato considerato il futuro della nazionale insieme a Goldaniga, poi se Romagnoli diventa più forte buon per noi.



Opinioni, Mihajilovic la vede diversa ad esempio


----------



## medjai (9 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo acquisto, adesso manca solo Ibra



Prima d'Ibra, ancora manca un regista. Almeno un centrocampista di livello.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2015)

Rugani l'anno scorso ha giocato meglio di Romagnoli come media, però Romagnoli mi dà l'idea di poter diventare più forte.

Ad oggi però Rugani è più affidabile, però bisogna anche dire che alla Juve giocherà pochissimo, mentre Romagnoli da noi sarà titolare


----------



## Mr. Canà (9 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo! E adesso sotto con un centrocampista di livello al posto di _[inserire nome a caso tra i nostri centrocampisti in rosa_].


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Su Romagnoli non sono d'accordo. Su Bertolacci concordo con te al 100%.


Ero serio comunque... I numeri qui sotto..


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)




----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2015)

*-----)* http://www.milanworld.net/romagnoli-skills-interventi-difensivi-gol-video-vt30923.html#post783979


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *


Con Romagnoli il Milan acquista un giocatore con cui vorrebbe risolvere un problema grave e serio, quello degli errori tecnici individuali in difesa, che hanno minato negli scorsi anni l'efficacia della fase difensiva, ove anche concepita con i migliori propositi. Zapata, Mexes, in misura minore Alex, Paletta e Rami: tutti, chi per oggettivi limiti tecnici di tocco, di marcatura uno-a-uno o di posizione sulla linea, chi per motivi di deficit di attenzione nella esecuzione dei gesti tecnici, hanno riportato errori che hanno creato i tanti gol subiti in passato, specie lo scorso anno. Romagnoli è difensore attento, diligente, abile nell'uscita dalla pressione, preciso negli interventi salvavita sull'attaccante davanti al portiere, buon timing sul pallone ad evitare punizioni o rigori, puntuale negli sprint all'indietro, e questo sia a destra che a sinistra del fronte offensivo avversario. Buono di testa, benché migliorabile sui cross tesi in area dove ancora non è perfetto nell'anticipo. Quanto al piede, ha buone capacità con il sinistro per i passaggi laterali, dribbling salvapressing, avanzamento in verticale in uscita dalla pressione difensiva (marchio di fabbrica del maestoso Baresi). Nella costruzione del gioco deve migliorare nei lanci lunghi alla ricerca dell'attaccante in corsa, ma ha un calcio molto potente, si farà. Ah, una nestiana familiarità con i blitz in area avversaria ce l'ha, per i gol in rovesciata da centrocampo o per le gittate all'incrocio direttamente dalla penisola coreana può chiedere lumi a quel matto d'un francese, che temiamo potrà dirgli poco di più che chiudere gli occhi e pensare di spedirla sul terzo anello, salvo essere poi felicemente smentito. Detto questo, benvenuto ad Alessio 'sandronesta' Romagnoli, gli auguriamo di trovare subito un'intesa perfetta con un compagno di linea valido ed efficiente nel Milan. In pratica, di cercare subito Rodrigo Ely al cellulare. Non se ne pentira'. 


P.S.: i soldi spesi, ovviamente, interessano solo Berlusconi ed i membri del collegio dei sindaci revisori dell'A.C. Milan S.p.A.. Chi scrive non è nessuno dei due, ma è curioso di sapere se lo sia qualche collega del forum, grazie.


----------



## juventino (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *



Bell'acquisto, anche se 30 milioni sono davvero tanti (considerato poi che con 10 in più un Benatia lo portavi a casa, ma questo è un altro discorso). Adesso deve essere anche bravo l'ambiente Milan a gestire il ragazzo però, non è solo lui che deve dimostrare di valere così tanto.


----------



## Reblanck (10 Agosto 2015)

Quasi 30 milioni per un ragazzino che non ha dimostrato niente,un rischio molto molto grosso,poi non paragonatelo a Nesta xché lui quando fu preso dal Milan aveva già dimostrato di essere un grande campione,spero per noi che diventi fortissimo ma i dubbi sono molti...
Cmq rimaniamo una squadra che può lottare per il 4\5\6 posto e non di più e ancora sto aspettando di vedere arrivare un vero campione al Milan !
Al Milan serve tecnica a centrocampo e un altro difensore.


----------



## peppe75 (10 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo speriamo bene di aver visto bene con questo ragazzo!!! Può essere un affare enorme così una delusione altrettanto enorme...solo il tempo lo dirà se abbiamo fatto centro!!


----------



## Chrissonero (10 Agosto 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Ottimo! E adesso sotto con un centrocampista di livello al posto di _[inserire nome a caso tra i nostri centrocampisti in rosa_].



Youri Tielemans!!!


----------



## Casnop (10 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Youri Tielemans!!!



Se fosse meno insistente nel cercare il dribbling per tagliare fuori l'avversario in pressing al limite della propria area di rigore... in Belgio te lo perdonano, in Italia rimedi una palla gol contro, una brutta figura e le madonne dalla gradinata. Fuori di questo, sarebbe p-e-r-f-e-t-t-o. Ha diciotto anni, e questo, unito ad una certa supponenza di carattere alla Seedorf, a cui tanto somiglia, spiega i ricami fuorimano di cui sopra. Questione rimediabile, da un allenatore che credesse in lui, e Mihajlovic è tipo, vedi Romagnoli, che bada ai meriti tecnici più che alla carta di identità. Ma allora siamo alle solite: Mihajlovic lo vedrebbe, lo vede, lo vedrà?


----------



## Ian.moone (10 Agosto 2015)

Trenta milioni sono una follia.
Dare 50 milioni ad una diretta concorrente, togliendogli due panchinari, é una follia.
Dichiarare che oltre ai 25 milioni non vai, e poi comprarlo a 28 fai vedere al mondo intero che non hai potere.

Romagnoli può avere un grandissimo futuro, ma è un'incognita grande come una casa


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Bell'acquisto, anche se 30 milioni sono davvero tanti (considerato poi che con 10 in più un Benatia lo portavi a casa, ma questo è un altro discorso). Adesso deve essere anche bravo l'ambiente Milan a gestire il ragazzo però, non è solo lui che deve dimostrare di valere così tanto.



ma non è vero dai..benatia avrebbe chiesto e giustamente uno stipendio di 4/5/6 sacchi l anno.


----------



## Doctore (10 Agosto 2015)

Ian.moone ha scritto:


> Trenta milioni sono una follia.
> Dare 50 milioni ad una diretta concorrente, togliendogli due panchinari, é una follia.
> Dichiarare che oltre ai 25 milioni non vai, e poi comprarlo a 28 fai vedere al mondo intero che non hai potere.
> 
> Romagnoli può avere un grandissimo futuro, ma è un'incognita grande come una casa



diretta concorrente??la roma lotta per lo scudetto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport per Romagnoli e' pronto un contratto di 5 anni da 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*


----------



## 666psycho (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport per Romagnoli e' pronto un contratto di 5 anni da 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*



2 milioni? un po tanto per uno che ancora deve dimostrare tanto. Ma sono contento del suo arrivo! tanto i soldi non sono nostri!


----------



## Ecthelion (10 Agosto 2015)

Sono contento per Romagnoli, anche se è come quelle parole troppo rimasticate che alla fine a pronunciarle perdono quasi il significato. Comunque un giocatore molto buono e in prospettiva ottimo. Deluso dal resto degli arrivi, a parte Jose Mauri.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (10 Agosto 2015)

Il nostro nuovo inno sarà Grazie Roma.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport per Romagnoli e' pronto un contratto di 5 anni da 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*



*Sportmediaset, il Giorno e altri portali parlano di 1,5M per 5 anni.*


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Il nostro nuovo inno sarà Grazie Roma.



Meglio del vostro è di sicuro  
P.s scherzo eh


----------



## DannySa (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



Allora stiamo tranquilli, 25 sono e 25 rimangono, immagino che Galliani darà l'ordine a Sinisa di non vincere lo scudetto nel caso fossimo lì lì per farlo..


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport per Romagnoli e' pronto un contratto di 5 anni da 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, il Giorno e altri portali parlano di 1,5M per 5 anni.*





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



up


----------



## Aragorn (10 Agosto 2015)

Tra gli acquisti fatti finora questo è forse il più intelligente. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Prima d'Ibra, ancora manca un regista. Almeno un centrocampista di livello.



Il regista non arriverà: uno dei punti fermi di Sinisa di questo precampionato è De Jong davanti alla difesa e Montolivo a oggi è la sua riserva. Mihajlovic non vuole il regista o almeno non lo ritiene indispensabile.Al massimo arriva una mezzala e sarà più o meno del livello di quelli che abbiamo. 

Sinisa ha chiesto solo due giocatori esplicitamente: Romagnoli e Ibrahimovic (quest'ultimo non lo ha ufficialmente chiesto ma non ha negato che con lui siamo da scudetto)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport per Romagnoli e' pronto un contratto di 5 anni da 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset, il Giorno e altri portali parlano di 1,5M per 5 anni.*





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



Apposto, quindi lo abbiamo pagato 25M


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



ottimo, vuol dire che un giocatore in grado di farci vincere lo scudetto è in arrivo


----------



## EccezZziunale (10 Agosto 2015)

Romagnoli è un ottimo elemento ma a mio avviso ha ancora molto da dimostrare; premetto che scrivo questo post da "scettico" su questo mercato in stile "Condor Galliani".
Credo che con i 50 milioni di euro spesi per Romagnoli e Bertolacci un'altro dirigente li avrebbe investiti differentemente acquistando giocatori di maggior qualità e forse con più esperienza.
Bertolacci e Romagnoli a mio avviso sono stati pagati TROPPO e il vero affare come ogni anno l'ha fatto Sabatini che se pensate bene ci ha venduto DUE RISERVE a peso d'oro.

Adesso la Roma con i nostri soldi ha acquistato Dzeko e punta verso due centrali di spessore. Staremo a vedere che combinerà Sabatini ma ho paura che con i nostri soldi farà dei grandi acquisti.

Comunque BENVENUTO a Romagnoli, mi aspetto molto da lui!


----------



## MissRossonera (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



Ah, vabbè, allora possiamo stare tranquilli,sono 25 milioni e basta.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo, vuol dire che un giocatore in grado di farci vincere lo scudetto è in arrivo



Beh, effettivamente a questo punto bisognerebbe chiedersi perché la Roma abbia accettato una simile condizione. Come possono mai pensare che il Milan possa lottare per il titolo senza Ibrahimovic? Non è che Sabatini sa qualcosa?


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Giornale, i bonus inseriti nella trattativa tra i due club saranno validi solamente in caso di vittoria dello scudetto per il Milan.*



Ma ieri dicevano che 2 milioni di bonus erano facili... (presumo EL) mentre 3 milioni sono più difficili da raggiungere... Quindi scudetto


----------



## mark (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, effettivamente a questo punto bisognerebbe chiedersi perché la Roma abbia accettato una simile condizione. Come possono mai pensare che il Milan possa lottare per il titolo senza Ibrahimovic? Non è che Sabatini sa qualcosa?


Per me la risposta è semplice ed è che la Roma avrebbe accettato anche i 25 milioni e i 5 di bonus in caso di scudetto sono un surplus che è stato voluto mettere lì così tanto per!! Ma a 25 milioni secchi si sarebbe chiusa comunque la trattativa a mio parere..


----------



## EccezZziunale (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, effettivamente a questo punto bisognerebbe chiedersi perché la Roma abbia accettato una simile condizione. Come possono mai pensare che il Milan possa lottare per il titolo senza Ibrahimovic? Non è che Sabatini sa qualcosa?


Però come mai Sabatini (visto che non è un fesso) ha lasciato andare un giocatore come Romagnoli visto che la sua stessa squadra è in cerca di un grande difensore? Se fosse un gran campione non l'avrebbero venduto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Però come mai Sabatini (visto che non è un fesso) ha lasciato andare un giocatore come Romagnoli visto che la sua stessa squadra è in cerca di un grande difensore? Se fosse un gran campione non l'avrebbero venduto.



la Roma deve rientrare delle spese fatte, non vogliono indebitarsi ulteriormente, un sacrificio lo avevano messo in preventivo. La motivazione è unicamente di bilancio.


----------



## EccezZziunale (10 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> la Roma deve rientrare delle spese fatte, non vogliono indebitarsi ulteriormente, un sacrificio lo avevano messo in preventivo. La motivazione è unicamente di bilancio.


Mmmm hanno un sacco di doppioni a centrocampo, secondo te non avrebbero trovato da vendere il sig. Pianic per 30 milioni visto che molte volte lo scorso anno è stato ai margini?
Non credo che sia un sacrificio di bilancio ma di vedute differenti. Sabatini secondo me non vede in Romagnoli un gran campione.


----------



## Jonnys (10 Agosto 2015)

è vero che i 30 milioni spesi sono tanti, però lui con Rodrigo ely forma una coppia di giovani centrali fortissimi!! a mente l'unica coppia a cui posso paragonarli è bonucci-ranocchia ai tempi del bari!!


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Stefano: è arrivata la firma. Romagnoli è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Il giocatore farà la visite mediche col Milan e non andrà in Under 21. *



ottimo, quando arriva ? visite mediche e primo allenamento coi nostri a quando ? 
possibile numero di maglia ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Romagnoli arriverà stasera a Milano domani visite mediche e firma sul contratto.*


----------



## joecole (10 Agosto 2015)

EccezZziunale ha scritto:


> Però come mai Sabatini (visto che non è un fesso) ha lasciato andare un giocatore come Romagnoli visto che la sua stessa squadra è in cerca di un grande difensore? Se fosse un gran campione non l'avrebbero venduto.



è lo stesso dirigente che per soldi ha lasciato andare Marquinhos e Benatia che proprio 2 pippe non sono!


----------



## Jaqen (10 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Romagnoli arriverà stasera a Milano domani visite mediche e firma sul contratto.*



Quindi da mercoledì già operativo


----------



## Jaqen (10 Agosto 2015)

Guardando la rosa della Roma in difesa, Romagnoli era forse l'unico che poteva far recuperare i soldi spesi.
Manolas giustamente è incedibile, Castan è forte ma nessuno rischierebbe adesso di farlo rientrare, se non la Roma. Yanga vale meno della metà di Alessio e sulle fasce non hanno niente di che di valore, se non Florenzi, ma quando si ha un Florenzi in rosa se lo si tiene per sempre.
Romagnoli era l'unico giocatore in difesa che potevano vendere recuperando soldi.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Agosto 2015)

con romagnoli il il milan ha praticamente speso la stessa cifra che era destinata per kondogbia e martinez. Anzi qualcosina in più. Adesso vediamo se ci sono altri soldi oppure no.


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Agosto 2015)

50 mln dati alla Roma fan paura. Io avrei preso solo Romagnoli a 20 mln quando la Roma aveva bisogno di soldi veloci per riprendersi Naingolann ed evitare aste. Speriamo di aver preso un buon giocatore che ci garantisca la copertura in quel ruolo per 7-8 anni minimo. Comunque fin quando non leggo "ufficiale" non dico niente. Sta di fatto che per Sabatini sarà stato come rubare le caramelle a un bambino, imbarazzante.


----------



## Torros (10 Agosto 2015)

l'affare lo ha fatto l'inter con Murillo, quello si che sembra un muro anche se non è granché con i piedi.
Romagnoli è tutto da testare, che sia fortissimo o sia un fenomeno è tutto da vedere..


----------



## aleslash (10 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> 50 mln dati alla Roma fan paura. Io avrei preso solo Romagnoli a 20 mln quando la Roma aveva bisogno di soldi veloci per riprendersi Naingolann ed evitare aste. Speriamo di aver preso un buon giocatore che ci garantisca la copertura in quel ruolo per 7-8 anni minimo. Comunque fin quando non leggo "ufficiale" non dico niente. Sta di fatto che per Sabatini sarà stato come rubare le caramelle a un bambino, imbarazzante.


I 50 milioni li hanno già belli che spesi


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Agosto 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> I 50 milioni li hanno già belli che spesi



E direi anche bene, a differenza nostra, guarda che formazione hanno...se si trovano un buon terzino e un difensore perlomeno normale che non faccia cappellate come Yangambiwa, davvero sono una signora squadra.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> E direi anche bene, a differenza nostra, guarda che formazione hanno..



Sì, ma non è che l'hanno fatta tutta in una sola finestra di mercato la formazione, per attuare una rivoluzione ci vuole tempo, non possiamo passare in tre mesi da Poli, De Jong e Muntari a Vidal, Modric e Iniesta. E' vero che i giallorossi hanno speso meno rispetto al Milan, ma c'è da dire che la Roma si è affidata perlopiù a giocatori giovani, che ad alti livelli erano scommesse (Manolas, Nainggolan, Strootman, ecc.), mentre il Milan storicamente cerca giocatori più pronti e poi è anche vero che i prezzi del mercato sono lievitati enormemente rispetto a un paio di anni fa.


----------



## aleslash (10 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> E direi anche bene, a differenza nostra, guarda che formazione hanno...se si trovano un buon terzino e un difensore perlomeno normale che non faccia cappellate come Yangambiwa, davvero sono una signora squadra.



A centrocampo se non rientra strootman stanno con le cosiddette pezze... Pjanic é da un po' che non rende, de rossi nemmeno a dirlo, ucan è ancora un oggetto misterioso, keita e nainggolan sono le certezze 
In difesa, se hai visto la partita con il Valencia ti sarai reso conto che vengono bucati da tutte le parti, non sono messi benissimo, castan recupererà in tempo? Come terzino florenzi è sprecato e a sinistra devi comprare qualcuno


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma non è che l'hanno fatta tutta in una sola finestra di mercato la formazione, per attuare una rivoluzione ci vuole tempo, non possiamo passare in tre mesi da Poli, De Jong e Muntari a Vidal, Modric e Iniesta. E' vero che i giallorossi hanno speso meno rispetto al Milan, ma c'è da dire che la Roma si è affidata perlopiù a giocatori giovani, che ad alti livelli erano scommesse (Manolas, Nainggolan, Strootman, ecc.), mentre il Milan storicamente cerca giocatori più pronti e poi è anche vero che i prezzi del mercato sono lievitati enormemente rispetto a un paio di anni fa.



O più semplicemente hanno un DS che sa fare scounting.


----------



## kolao95 (10 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> O più semplicemente hanno un DS che sa fare scounting.



Ma sicuramente, però Sabatini prima di centrare il progetto tecnico su cui basare la Roma del futuro ha fallito ben due volte, eh (prima con LE, poi con Zeman). Poi sul fatto che un uomo del genere manchi a noi siamo d'accordo tutti, credo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (10 Agosto 2015)

Non so se Romagnoli sarà un crack o un flop, però senza una difesa forte non si va da nessuna parte. Azzardo necessario. Se tutto va bene Romagnoli e Rugani dovrebbero essere la coppia centrale della futura nazionale...


----------



## eldero (10 Agosto 2015)

Esatto. È un colpo intelligente...poi magari non si confermerà però attualmente di meglio (come prospettiva) in quel ruolo e a quei prezzi non potevi trovare


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: Romagnoli arriverà domani mattina a Milano e alle 10.30 inizierà a svolgere le prime visite mediche, nel pomeriggio effettuerà la seconda parte e poi si unirà ai nuovi compagni.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Romagnoli arriverà domani mattina a Milano e alle 10.30 inizierà a svolgere le prime visite mediche, nel pomeriggio effettuerà la seconda parte e poi si unirà ai nuovi compagni.*



Speravo l'ufficialità potesse arrivare già oggi. 

Sti maledetti non mi riescono mai a far stare tranquillo dopo JM e Kondo. E poi prima arriva l'ufficialità prima si pensa ad altri acquisti.


----------



## alfa699 (10 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=1575]alfa699[/MENTION] niente da quel sito, grazie


----------



## HyenaSmith (10 Agosto 2015)

.

Dai bene così, non pagheremo manco 1 centesimo di bonus, la trattativa alla fine si è chiusa a 25 mln in pratica.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (10 Agosto 2015)

Bene un tassello x il futuro, nei prossimi 2 anni servono 5/6 innesti di questo livello x
rientrare tra le big d'europa.


----------



## O Animal (10 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (10 Agosto 2015)

Acquisto intelligentissimo, finalmente!
Il ragazzo è forte e lo ha già dimostrato alla Sampdoria.
Ha tutto per poter far bene fin da subito, conosce l'allenatore, i suoi metodi di lavoro e i movimenti che richiede.
Dal canto suo Mihajlovic stravede per lui e gli affiderà subito le chiavi della difesa.
Non mi stupirei affatto se a fine campionato risultasse il miglior difensore dell'anno.
30 milioni per un ventenne di questo calibro sono tanti ma sono spesi bene.
E sinceramente di finanziare le rivali mi frega una ceppa, se Romagnoli lo vendevano per esempio al Napoli a 28 milioni avevamo 2 contendenti rinforzate, e noi col cerino in mano


----------



## admin (10 Agosto 2015)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Nosotti, su Sky, il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25 milioni di euro. Senza bonus. La Roma riceverà solamente una percentuale su un'eventuale futura rivendita del giocatore.*


----------



## franck3211 (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Nosotti, su Sky, il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25 milioni di euro. Senza bonus. La Roma riceverà solamente una percentuale su un'eventuale futura rivendita del giocatore.*



Se la rivendita avviene a un prezzo superiore rispetto a quello pagato dal Milan. Percentuale di rivendita 15%. Pagento in 5 rate annuali


----------



## Coccosheva81 (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Marco Nosotti, su Sky, il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25 milioni di euro. Senza bonus. La Roma riceverà solamente una percentuale su un'eventuale futura rivendita del giocatore.*



Molto bene, perché credo e spero che Romagnoli resterà molto a lungo con noi.
Deve diventare un pilastro, ed essendo italiano è molto più semplice da trattenere.


----------



## IronJaguar (11 Agosto 2015)

Se è vero che non ci sono bonus ma solo percentuale in caso di rivendita e che il pagamento è davvero in 5 rate da 5 milioni allora stavolta Galliani l'ha chiusa bene e non mi stupirebbe se il tirare in lungo sia stato anche per la trattativa sulle modalità di pagamento. (oltre che per le necessità mediatiche della Roma).

Poi si può discutere sul prezzo e tutto quanto ma le condizioni messe così sono molto vantaggiose.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25M senza alcun bonus, in 5 rate spalmate su 5 anni. La Roma avrà diritto ad incassare il 15% di una futura rivendita pari o superiore a 25M.

La GdS afferma lo stesso ma la vede diversamente sulla percentuale di rivendita: per loro sarà pari al 30% e non sul totale ma solo sulla plusvalenza che ne farà il Milan.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25M senza alcun bonus, in 5 rate spalmate su 5 anni. La Roma avrà diritto ad incassare il 15% di una futura rivendita pari o superiore a 25M.
> 
> La GdS afferma lo stesso ma la vede diversamente sulla percentuale di rivendita: per loro sarà pari al 30%*



Direi un ottimo compromesso da parte di Galliani. Con Bee non saremo più costretti a rivendere nessuno per finanziarci il mercato, e se un domani lo venderemo sarà o per l'usura o perché non all'altezza ad una cifra certamente inferiore ai 25M


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Agosto 2015)

Sembra prenda il 46.

Che palle 'sti numeri.


----------



## mrsmit (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25M senza alcun bonus, in 5 rate spalmate su 5 anni. La Roma avrà diritto ad incassare il 15% di una futura rivendita pari o superiore a 25M.
> 
> La GdS afferma lo stesso ma la vede diversamente sulla percentuale di rivendita: per loro sarà pari al 30%*



la gazzetta dice che la roma incassera il 30% sulla plusvalenza, quindi sulla differenza tra i 25mil e il prezzo di vendita.
cmq ottima operazione, il prezzo è gonfiato anche per le modalità di pagamento, praticamente a bilancio non peserà per niente visto che tra ammortamento e pagamento della rata andiamo pari.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> la gazzetta dice che la roma incassera il 30% sulla plusvalenza, quindi sulla differenza tra i 25mil e il prezzo di vendita.
> cmq ottima operazione, il prezzo è gonfiato anche per le modalità di pagamento, praticamente a bilancio non peserà per niente visto che tra ammortamento e pagamento della rata andiamo pari.



Si, ho aggiunto anche quello. Comunque se per assurdo lo vendiamo a 50M quando lo avremo finito di ammortizzare, il 30% coinciderà con il prezzo della vendita. Ma come ho detto dubito accada una cosa simile.


----------



## mrsmit (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si, ho aggiunto anche quello. Comunque se per assurdo lo vendiamo a 50M quando lo avremo finito di ammortizzare, il 30% coinciderà con il prezzo della vendita. Ma come ho detto dubito accada una cosa simile.



non ti seguo sul discorso del 30%= al prezzo di vendita, se lo vendiamo a 50mil, facendo una plusvalenza di 25, l'importo da dare alla roma è 7,5mil.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

mrsmit ha scritto:


> non ti seguo sul discorso del 30%= al prezzo di vendita, se lo vendiamo a 50mil, facendo una plusvalenza di 25, l'importo da dare alla roma è 7,5mil.



La plusvalenza è la differenza tra il prezzo di vendita e quello di carico che non corrisponde a quanto lo hai acquistato ma a quanto lo stai ammortizzando. E ogni anno il prezzo di carico diminuisce perché viene diviso in base alla scadenza contrattuale. Quindi se vendiamo Romagnoli a 50M tra 5 anni, quando lo avremo completamente ammortizzato, la plusvalenza non sarà di 25M ma di 50M perchè il prezzo di carico sarà quasi 0 (quindi la plusvalenza coinciderà grosso modo col prezzo di vendita perché sarà di 50M meno 1-2M residui del prezzo di carico). Il 30%, in quel caso, andrà calcolato su circa 50M.


----------



## alfa699 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza è la differenza tra il prezzo di vendita e quello di carico che non corrisponde a quanto lo hai acquistato ma a quanto lo stai ammortizzando. E ogni anno il prezzo di carico diminuisce perché viene diviso in base alla scadenza contrattuale. Quindi se vendiamo Romagnoli a 50M tra 5 anni, quando lo avremo completamente ammortizzato, la plusvalenza non sarà di 25M ma di 50M perchè il prezzo di carico sarà quasi 0 (quindi la plusvalenza coinciderà grosso modo col prezzo di vendita perché sarà di 50M meno 1-2M residui del prezzo di carico). Il 30%, in quel caso, andrà calcolato su circa 50M.



Io ho letto (fonte Calciomercato) che la Roma avrà diritto al 30% su una futura rivendita superiore ai 25 mil (poi calcolata sul totale o, più realisticamente, sul surplus dei 25 mil?)..dovremo capire nei prossimi giorni quali novità verranno fuori, visto che al momento le voci sono molto discordanti!


----------



## mrsmit (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza è la differenza tra il prezzo di vendita e quello di carico che non corrisponde a quanto lo hai acquistato ma a quanto lo stai ammortizzando. E ogni anno il prezzo di carico diminuisce perché viene diviso in base alla scadenza contrattuale. Quindi se vendiamo Romagnoli a 50M tra 5 anni, quando lo avremo completamente ammortizzato, la plusvalenza non sarà di 25M ma di 50M perchè il prezzo di carico sarà quasi 0 (quindi la plusvalenza coinciderà grosso modo col prezzo di vendita perché sarà di 50M meno 1-2M residui del prezzo di carico). Il 30%, in quel caso, andrà calcolato su circa 50M.





alfa699 ha scritto:


> Io ho letto (fonte Calciomercato) che la Roma avrà diritto al 30% su una futura rivendita superiore ai 25 mil (poi calcolata sul totale o, più realisticamente, sul surplus dei 25 mil?)..dovremo capire nei prossimi giorni quali novità verranno fuori, visto che al momento le voci sono molto discordanti!



vabbè cmq è un ottima operazione, 5mil all'anno è nulla, sarei curioso di sapere se anche per bertolacci è stato fato un pagamento per 5 anni.


----------



## eldero (11 Agosto 2015)

25 spalmato su 5 anni è una grande operazione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25M senza alcun bonus, in 5 rate spalmate su 5 anni. La Roma avrà diritto ad incassare il 15% di una futura rivendita pari o superiore a 25M.
> 
> La GdS afferma lo stesso ma la vede diversamente sulla percentuale di rivendita: per loro sarà pari al 30% e non sul totale ma solo sulla plusvalenza che ne farà il Milan.*



*Quotate*


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sembra prenda il 46.
> 
> Che palle 'sti numeri.



Quoto. Dovrebbero mettere un limite come in altri campionati, in un campionato europeo mi sembra che i numeri vadano da uno a 25


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan pagherà Romagnoli 25M senza alcun bonus, in 5 rate spalmate su 5 anni. La Roma avrà diritto ad incassare il 15% di una futura rivendita pari o superiore a 25M.
> 
> La GdS afferma lo stesso ma la vede diversamente sulla percentuale di rivendita: per loro sarà pari al 30% e non sul totale ma solo sulla plusvalenza che ne farà il Milan.*




*Romagnoli è arrivato a Linate,ora visite mediche.*


----------



## Jonnys (11 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La plusvalenza è la differenza tra il prezzo di vendita e quello di carico che non corrisponde a quanto lo hai acquistato ma a quanto lo stai ammortizzando. E ogni anno il prezzo di carico diminuisce perché viene diviso in base alla scadenza contrattuale. Quindi se vendiamo Romagnoli a 50M tra 5 anni, quando lo avremo completamente ammortizzato, la plusvalenza non sarà di 25M ma di 50M perchè il prezzo di carico sarà quasi 0 (quindi la plusvalenza coinciderà grosso modo col prezzo di vendita perché sarà di 50M meno 1-2M residui del prezzo di carico). Il 30%, in quel caso, andrà calcolato su circa 50M.



Hai ragione in generale su come si calcolano le plusvalenze Re dell'Est ma in questo accordo è specificato che si calcola la plusvalenza tenendo in considerazione il costo storico e non il fair value. Quindi se vendiamo l'anno prossimo o anche tra 6 anni Romagnoli a 26 milioni, alla Roma dovremmo pagare solo il 30% di 1 milione di differenza tra prezzo di vendita e costo storico, quindi solo 300.000 euro!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Agosto 2015)

Jonnys ha scritto:


> Hai ragione in generale su come si calcolano le plusvalenze Re dell'Est ma in questo accordo è specificato che si calcola la plusvalenza tenendo in considerazione il costo storico e non il fair value. Quindi se vendiamo l'anno prossimo o anche tra 6 anni Romagnoli a 26 milioni, alla Roma dovremmo pagare solo il 30% di 1 milione di differenza tra prezzo di vendita e costo storico, quindi solo 300.000 euro!!



Potrebbe essere anche così, ma visto la figura che hanno fatto con il numero di Romagnoli ci andrei cauto  sul Milan non ne stanno azzeccando davvero mezza. Per questo motivo tendo a fidarmi di più di Sky e quindi Di Marzio (che parlava semplicemente del 15% sul prezzo di vendita pari a superiore ai 25M, senza far riferimento alle plusvalenze).


----------



## joecole (11 Agosto 2015)

quindi alla fine lo si è pagato 25mln?

e le polemiche perché erano 30 dove son finite?


----------



## gabuz (11 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine lo si è pagato 25mln?
> 
> e le polemiche perché erano 30 dove son finite?



Lo sapremo a breve. Appena sarà ufficiale la Roma, quotata in borsa, dovrà comunicare le cifre


----------



## franck3211 (11 Agosto 2015)

joecole ha scritto:


> quindi alla fine lo si è pagato 25mln?
> 
> e le polemiche perché erano 30 dove son finite?



Bravo ti do ragione, ad oggi mi sembra un ottimo affare, il prezzo è alto ma è in più rate. Se così fosse bravo Galliani.


----------



## Davidinho22 (11 Agosto 2015)

*Romagnoli sta affrontando le visite mediche*


----------

